# Lead drains



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

My sink machine has a 3/8 cable on it, and I cut the head off and bent a "whip" on it. The last time I ran a lead drain, I had the head on it, and it ate through the lead, and put a hole in the lead.

Has anybody ever tried running a 3/8 whip down 1 1/2 lead bend? Are there any chemicals that are safe with lead? 

Usually anytime I come across this problem, I give a quote to replace the lead, and that takes care of the problem. However, I have a customer that really can't afford replacement, and can barely afford to have me run the drain. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> My sink machine has a 3/8 cable on it, and I cut the head off and bent a "whip" on it. The last time I ran a lead drain, I had the head on it, and it ate through the lead, and put a hole in the lead.
> 
> Has anybody ever tried running a 3/8 whip down 1 1/2 lead bend? Are there any chemicals that are safe with lead?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even attempt to run a 3/8 cable in an 1 1/2 lead line. If I can't get it with my manual hand snake and a 1/4" cable or a plunger then I tell the homeowner that there is no guarantee that the line won't break with an electric machine and if it does I'm not responsible. Definitely wouldn't use any kind of chemical.


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

*lead waste pipe*

greetings,

try using an air ram

marc
the sewerman
http://www.thesewerman.com


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes the air ram works just go easy on it. Or 1/4 inch cable with the big spring open hook style with my super vee and variable speed to lower the rpm's Better off to replace it.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not in the practice of using any chemicals unless it's thrift for a urinal to eat the calcium out. I don't have an air ram, sounds like I might have to invest in one. I just looked up one that general makes, it's 300 bucks. Any other brands out there?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> Yeah, I'm not in the practice of using any chemicals unless it's thrift for a urinal to eat the calcium out.


 That isn't calcium -- It's uric crystals.

Gout -- It use to be a rich mans disease back in the day.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I think in this situation I better keep my snake out of there, esp if he can't afford to fix what it might break. :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dun' Right said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I think in this situation I better keep my snake out of there, esp if he can't afford to fix what it might break. :thumbup:


He's hoping you pop a hole in and fix it on your dime.
I have found the sawzall does an excellent job of cleaning old lead drains.
Give him a quote and if he doesn't like it walk away.
Your plumbing works! :laughing:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

...


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*lead drain*

Try a 2 liter bottle of coca cola works well on organic matter otherwise a 1/4 cable thats soft electric eel makes one. good luck


----------

